# 10" bottom rail for door



## rooster (Dec 2, 2011)

I got a review comment back one time that on an aluminum storefront entrance door I had to have a 10" bottom rail minimum.  I cannot seem to locate this the code.  I thought I found it one time, but now I'm not sure.

Anybody?


----------



## rooster (Dec 2, 2011)

just found what he was referring to.  ANSI Section 404.2.10.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 5, 2011)

ADA Requirement.......

ANsi A117.1 - 2003 ed.

404.2.9 Door Surface. Door surfaces within 10

inches (255 mm) of the floor, measured vertically,

shall be a smooth surface on the push side extending

the full width of the door.Parts creating horizontal

or vertical joints in such surface shall be within

1/16 inch (1.6 mm) of the same plane as the other.

Cavities created by added kick plates shall be

capped.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Sliding doors.

2. Tempered glass doors without stiles and

having a bottom rail or shoe with the top

leading edge tapered at no less than 60

degrees from the horizontal shall not be

required to meet the 10 inch (255 mm) bottom

rail height requirement.

3. Doors that do not extend to within 10 inches

(255 mm) of the floor.


----------



## rooster (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Bob.  I've been specifying it on every project since that review but it's been awhile and I couldn't remember where it was.  I go to Kawneer's website and their standard bottom rail is 6-1/2".  How can this be the standard if the code doesn't even allow it???

Anyhow...I won't get started.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 5, 2011)

rooster said:
			
		

> Thanks Bob.  I've been specifying it on every project since that review but it's been awhile and I couldn't remember where it was.  I go to Kawneer's website and their standard bottom rail is 6-1/2".  How can this be the standard if the code doesn't even allow it??? Anyhow...I won't get started.


Not a requirement on churches and private clubs....and access/egress doors not required to be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Not a requirement on *churches and private clubs*....and access/egress doors not required to be accessible.


Unless they rent out space, to the public, for meetings and private parties.

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4399.html?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 5, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Unless they rent out space, to the public, for meetings and private parties.http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4399.html?


...or child care services open to the public?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> ...or child care services open to the public?


Is it being run by the church.... No.

Are they leasing space to a non chruch group...Yes.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 5, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Is it being run by the church.... No.Are they leasing space to a non chruch group...Yes.


No it wasn't run by the church...and yes there was a lease agreement to a non-church affiliated group.  We required only that portion of the church serving the child care program to meet the accessibility standards.  Thankfully the church had attempted to meet those requirements originally and very little needed to be modified.


----------



## rooster (Dec 5, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Not a requirement on churches and private clubs....and access/egress doors not required to be accessible.


Thanks, but most of the projects this comes up in are commercial where the storefront entrance must be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> We required only that portion of the church serving the child care program to meet the accessibility standards.


That works


----------



## imhotep (Dec 5, 2011)

rooster said:
			
		

> Thanks Bob.  I've been specifying it on every project since that review but it's been awhile and I couldn't remember where it was.  I go to Kawneer's website and their standard bottom rail is 6-1/2".  How can this be the standard if the code doesn't even allow it??? Anyhow...I won't get started.


After reading this thread I went to ANSI and confirmed the requirement, looked at a couple projects and went Ruh-roh, went to Kawneer and spotted additional available 'standard' bottom rails that include a 10" high option.


----------



## LGreene (Dec 5, 2011)

It is included in the new ADA guidelines, previously it was just in A117.1.  There's a post about it on my blog:

http://idighardware.com/2009/03/flush-bottom-rail/


----------



## Frank (Dec 5, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Not a requirement on churches and private clubs....and access/egress doors not required to be accessible.


BY Federal ADA not required,  in unammended IBC referencing A117.1 churches and private clubs do require accessibility.

Ammendments are common IE Virginia excludes accessibility to raised and lowered areas used exclusively for the performance of religious ceremonies.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> BY Federal ADA not required,  in unammended IBC referencing A117.1 churches and private clubs do require accessibility.Ammendments are common IE Virginia excludes accessibility to raised and lowered areas used exclusively for the performance of religious ceremonies.


Also required in CA.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2011)

rooster said:
			
		

> ... Kawneer's website and their standard bottom rail is 6-1/2".  How can this be the standard if the code doesn't even allow it???


Allowed with automatic doors....


----------



## rooster (Dec 5, 2011)

imhotep said:
			
		

> After reading this thread I went to ANSI and confirmed the requirement, looked at a couple projects and went Ruh-roh, went to Kawneer and spotted additional available 'standard' bottom rails that include a 10" high option.


I wouldn't worry...I'm pretty sure pyramids are exempt.


----------



## LGreene (Feb 26, 2013)

LGreene said:
			
		

> It is included in the new ADA guidelines, previously it was just in A117.1.  There's a post about it on my blog.


The link that I originally posted is no longer working.  Here's the correct link:

I Dig Hardware / I Hate Hardware » Decoded: Flush Bottom Rails (April 2012)


----------



## JPohling (Feb 27, 2013)

Most every jurisdiction near me allows a 4" bottom rail with a taper to the glass on hurculite type doors.


----------



## LGreene (Feb 27, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Most every jurisdiction near me allows a 4" bottom rail with a taper to the glass on hurculite type doors.


That only applies to all-glass doors with no vertical stiles, right?


----------

